# Test cyp, weekly dosage?



## bigste (Feb 25, 2008)

Currently on 200mg's test cyp;with one injection per week, would you say this was a reasonable dosage or should i up the dosage?

stats:

Week 1-5 40mg d-bol

Week 2-15 test dosage?

Week 17-19 PCT

age:30

6ft4

17stone8lbs

eat all the time......


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Lots and lots of variables BUT.. The most important question would be are you happy with cycle as is? If it ain't broke............


----------



## bigste (Feb 25, 2008)

Very true, but now into the 3rd week of this cycle and just wanted to know the normal if any of this type.

And you hear so many people using a high mg's per week, just do not want it to goto waste on low amount.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

bigste said:


> Very true, but now into the 3rd week of this cycle and just wanted to know the normal if any of this type.
> 
> And you hear so many people using a high mg's per week, just do not want it to goto waste on low amount.


it can take upto 3 weeks to start seeing gains. i think the best gains are week 4-6. But for your size imo i would say 200mg is maybe abit low and would do 2ml instead of 1ml but its completly upto you mate, if your happy then leave it as it is.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Assuming the muscles are giving enough stimuli, and rest periods and the recovery process (diet) are spot on. Plenty of people would do just fine on those dosages

3 weeks in, would be too early have an accurate picture of what is happening inside

IMHO, Monitor everything and say by week 6 you could add another 200mg p/w if you REALLY feel you need to

Good luck


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

200mg per week??

That's not enough gear to knock the skin off a rice pudding, you fairy.

At your size and weight I'd be getting about 1000mg of mother nature's goodness into me at least. FFS at least double it and better still get up to what old Porky is recommending.....you know you want to.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> 200mg per week??
> 
> *That's not enough gear to knock the skin off a rice pudding, you fairy.*
> 
> At your size and weight I'd be getting about 1000mg of mother nature's goodness into me at least. FFS at least double it and better still get up to what old Porky is recommending.....you know you want to.


LOL that cracked me up


----------



## bigste (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, more than likely take it up a notch.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

200mg is pretty low for your weight but how much is muscle whats your BF? also how long u been training etc


----------



## bigste (Feb 25, 2008)

Training for 8years, various oral cycles, but 1st injectable cycle.

BF is 15%.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

then i would up it a tiny bit matey

some argue its best to stay low on the first cycle but then others say make the most of the first injectable cycle as the gains are always the best!

i would say 400mg/week, at yoru weight that is still a small cycle, people forget steroid doses are prescribed according to bodyweight

what u doing for PCT


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

DB said:


> i would say 400mg/week, at yoru weight that is still a small cycle, people forget steroid doses are prescribed according to bodyweight


Is there a formula for working out dosages for Test according to bodyweight?

The general rule seems to be 500mg/week for everyone and for us lighter blokes could that be too much? Regardless of whether it's your first cycle or not!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no idea what the formula is matey? there is one tho..

but there may be a guy who is 5ft2 weighing 12stone vrs a guy 6ft6 and 19stone.. how can their doses be the same?! its always forgotten mate!!


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

DB said:


> no idea what the formula is matey? there is one tho..
> 
> but there may be a guy who is 5ft2 weighing 12stone vrs a guy 6ft6 and 19stone.. how can their doses be the same?! its always forgotten mate!!


Lol, cheers mate, guess i'll have to keep searching!


----------



## bigste (Feb 25, 2008)

PCT is going to be clomid/hcg 1500iu every 5 days if necessary.

also whats the max you can glute inject at a time?


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 26, 2008)

I would say atleast 500mg but I agree with Porky Pie if ur gonna do it then do it! 200mg per week is nothing and u wont be happy trust me..


----------



## doogle (Mar 17, 2008)

i would break the hcg down in lower dosages every 3 days works beter than shooting 1500iu in to you evry shot.try 1500 iu 1 st shot then 750 iu every 3rd day do this for two weeks then start clomid for 4 weeks then your good to go!


----------



## enanthate (Mar 18, 2008)

You wanna stay away from estrogen. Do you have some sort of PCT on hand? Clomid or Nolvadex? Just incase! Me personally, I'd up the dosage to 300mg per week, once a week. Pick a day and stick with it. Keep an eye out for estrogen though! If you start to get gyno effects decrease the dosage. If your testosterone intake is too much, anything your body cant process, turns into estrogen. Just be careful. I learned the hard way.


----------

